# Wescos Crunched



## sal b (Jan 16, 2006)

standing up a monster biscuit at chipper so i could rip it down the middle. when it flopped over and landed on my foot. My Wesco took the hit and saved my toes. when boss lifted the wood off my foot i saw i had a tear in leather so you can now see steel. Also steel toe got pushed down a little. do you think wesco will repair them free being that there only 3 months old. They say on box the waranty is good for a year. That morning was mad i didnt wear my pac-boots(no steel) because it was snowing( that would have been bad). Heres a pic of the biscuit


----------



## Jumper (Jan 16, 2006)

Glad to hear you were not injured...maybe a pair of steel toe pack boots are next on your shopping list? I think that the warrenty covers defects due to manufacturing, not damage in use...though I would try to use your experience for PR purposes if I were them.


----------



## notahacker (Jan 16, 2006)

There are many good reasons why someone should work with steel toe boots. Has anyone ever heard of someone still getting their toes crushed with steel toe boots on?

Myth Busters did some experiements and I found them interessting.

http://tinyurl.com/85tdk

This is what interresed me:

75lbs from 3 feet (official ANSI test height and weight): mashed the leather down a bit, but nothing injurious. 
400lbs from 3 ft: more deformation in the steel plate, but only damage to frangible foot was a broken metatarsal (big toe). Adam: "I want to see some toes cut off or crushed beyond all recognition" 

400lbs from 6 ft: a lot of pancaking of steel cap and lots of broken bones beneath, but no toe amputation. 

Watch those toes!


----------



## topnotchtree (Jan 17, 2006)

Mythbusters is an awesome show! I seen that episode also.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jan 17, 2006)

topnotchtree said:


> Mythbusters is an awesome show! I seen that episode also.




Yeah, their summary was that anything that caused toe amputation with steel toes would do a world more damage without the steel toes.

Harry K


----------



## notahacker (Jan 17, 2006)

turnkey4099 said:


> Yeah, their summary was that anything that caused toe amputation with steel toes would do a world more damage without the steel toes.
> 
> Harry K


----------



## number6 (Jan 20, 2006)

*steel toe pac boots*

Baffin 'James Bay ' pac boots would keep your feet warm and safe . 

Paul.


----------



## Xtra (Jan 23, 2006)

A little off topic, but if you like MythBusters, here are some scenes that never made it to air . . . The MythBusters Lost Experiments

http://dsc.discovery.com/fansites/mythbusters/videogalleries/lostexperiments/lostexperiments.html


----------



## sal b (Jan 23, 2006)

*Boot rebuild*

talked to Wesco today and they said would have to rebuild whole boot. Not covered by warranty. They said they would rebuild a pair of $260 boots for $189 plus shipping. thanks buddy good hook up


----------



## treeman82 (Feb 8, 2006)

I heard of a 2x4 crushing somebody's toes who was wearing steel toed boots... however the steel was proven to be defective.


----------



## Jumper (Feb 24, 2006)

Not done by something dropped on the foot but graphic none the less-

http://mowersafety.tripod.com/pix.html


----------



## jp hallman (Feb 24, 2006)

*Wesco* has free custom fitting and free shipping until the end of March! Get a new pair! Hurry before your feet get cold!


----------

